# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  آموزش نصب sql express 2008 سایلنت با install shield

## farzadkamali

با سلام خدمت کاربران گرامی
مدتی بود پی این بودم که یک پکیج داشته باشم که پروژه هام به همراه sql  server express 2008 r2 و پیش نیاز های لازم به صورت کاملا سایلنت نصب بشه و  همینطور پایگاه اتوماتیک اتچ بشه. و از ان مهمتر اینکه روی تمامی ویندوز  ها و تمامی نسخه هاشون (32 و 64 بیتی) نصب بشه.
توی تالارهای فارسی نتونستم موفق بشم و sql رو سایلنت بسازم و دریافتم که خیلی ها نیز مشکل من رو دارن.
تا این که با ور رفتن با اینستال شیلد و همینطور advanced installer و کمک  گرفتن از دوستان بالاخره تونستم با این دو نرم افزار یه پکیج ستاپ کامل  بسازم تا نیازهام رو رفع کنه. (در صورتی که دوستان تمایل داشته باشن ساخت  با advanced installer رو هم میگم)
لازم دونستم که اون رو به اشتراک بزارم تا کاربران دیگه به راحتی بتونن این  کار رو انجام بدن(چون خودم خیلی دردسر کشیدم و شاید بشه گفت جدای از ساخت  برنامه ، بیش از 10 - 15 بار روی تمامی ویندوز های xp , 7, 8 , 8.1 و  تمامی نسخه های 32 و 64 بیتی تست کردم)
خب میریم سراغ اجرا.
چهارتا فایل زمیمه رو کپی کنید و توی مسیر زیر کپی و جایگزین کنید.

C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield\2010\SetupPrerequisites

 فایل ضمیمه : ضمیمه 135381
حالا install shield رو باز کرده و یه پروژه جدید ایجاد کنید.
به سربرگ سوم یعنی installation designer رفته و از سمت چپ وارد بخش redistributable بشید.
گزینه های زیر رو تیک بزنید.
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 SP2
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Express SP2 (x64)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Express SP2 (x86)
Windows Installer 4.5 for Windows XP SP2 and later (x86)

ضمیمه 135382 

حالا روی Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Express SP2 (x64) کلیک راست کرده و Edit Prequisite رو بزنید.

ضمیمه 135373

اینجا  باید آدرس فایل 64 بیتی  sql رو وارد کنیم. همونطور که توی تصویر بالا میبینید با  انتخاب تنها رشته موجود و زدن گزینه modify باید مسیر فایل ستاپ sql server  express sp2 x64 رو وارد کنید. (اگر هیچی نبود با زدن add مسیر فایل رو  بهش بدید)

ضمیمه 135374

نکته  بسیار مهم : حتما نسخه r2 sp2 نرم افزار sql express 2008 رو باید بگیرید  در غیر این صورت شاید ستاپ به صورت سایلنت نصب نشه و ارور بده.
خب ، حالا به سربرگ بعدی یعنی application to file برید.
از نوار کشویی مانند طبق تصویر زیر گزینه SQLEXPR_X64_ENU.exe رو انتخاب کنید.
در کادر اول (طبق تصویر) رشته زیر رو وارد کنید. (این رشته باعث میشه sql سایلنت نصب بشه)

/qs  /ACTION="Install" /IACCEPTSQLSERVERLICENSETERMS  /INSTANCENAME="MSSQLSERVER" /INSTANCEID="MSSQLSERVER"  /FEATURES=SQLENGINE /AGTSVCACCOUNT="NT AUTHORITY\Network SERVICE"  /AGTSVCSTARTUPTYPE="Disabled" /ISSVCSTARTUPTYPE="Automatic"  /ISSVCACCOUNT="NT AUTHORITY\Local SERVICE" /ASSVCSTARTUPTYPE="Automatic"  /SQLSVCSTARTUPTYPE="Automatic" /SQLCOLLATION="Arabic_CI_AS"  /SQLSVCACCOUNT="NT AUTHORITY\Network SERVICE"  /SQLSYSADMINACCOUNTS="BUILTIN\ADMINISTRATORS" "BUILTIN\Users"

بازم تاکید میکنم که رشته بالا فقط روی sql express 2008 r2 sp2 جواب میده و روی سایر نسخه ها باید تغییر پیدا کنه
البته اگر 4 تا فایل ضمیمه رو در مسیری که گفتم کپی کنید احتمالا تمامی این دستورات خودش وارد شده هست.

ضمیمه 135375
حالا به سربرگ conditions برید
ضمیمه 135376
خب حالا دوتا شرط نیاز داریم.
 1- تشخیص بده که ویندوز 32 یا 64 بیتی هست و بنابر نوع سیستم یکی رو نصب کنه.
2- تا وقتی که Sql کاملا نصب نشده اجازه رد شدن و نصب نرم افزار اصلی رو نده.
این دوشرط رو باید اینجا ایجاد کنیم که البته اگر 4 تا فایل ضمیمه رو در مسیری که گفتم کپی کنید این دوشرط وارد شده هست.
اگر شرط ها وارد شده بودن که هیچی، وگر نه add رو بزنید و طبق تصویر زیر شرط ها رو وارد کنید.

شرط اول: تشخیص میده که ویندوز 32 بیتیه یا 64 بیتی و اگه 64 بیتی بود این ستاپ Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Express SP2 x64 رو نصب میکنه.


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Session Manager\Environment

PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE

64

ضمیمه 135377

و اینم شرط دوم : تا وقتی که نسخه 64 بیتی sql روی سیستم نصب نباشه اجازه رد شدن از این مرحله رو نمیده.


[ProgramFiles64Folder]Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.  exe

2009.100.4000.0


ضمیمه 135378
خب بعد از انجام این کارها پنجره رو ببندید. هنگام بستن ازتون میپرسه آیا میخواید تغییرات ذخیره بشن و شما yes رو بزنید.

حالا روی Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Express SP2 (x86) کلیک راست کرده و Edit Prequisite رو بزنید.
وتمامی مراحل قبل رو برای اون تکرار کنید. فقط توجه کنید که :
نسخه 32 بیتی ستاپ sql رو وارد کنید.
توی قسمت conditions دوشرط ، یه تفاوت کوچیک با قبلی دارن که طبق تصویر مشخصه. (به جای 64 باید 86 بنویسید)

ضمیمه 135379


ضمیمه 135380

بعد از اتمام کار پنجره رو ببندید. هنگام بستن ازتون میپرسه آیا میخواید تغییرات ذخیره بشن و شما yes رو بزنید.

خب ، تا اینجای کار نرم افزار sql express r2 sp2 2008 توی install shield قرار گرفت و تنظیمات مربوطه هم انجام شد. 
منتها برای نصب شدن روی ویندوز xp باید دو پیش نیاز .net framework 2 و windows installer هم نصب بشن. این بخش و همچنین اتچ خودکار پایگاه و... رو در پست های بعدی میگم.
بازم تاکید میکنم که اگر 4 تا فایل زمیمه ای رو که قرار دادم در مسیر گفته شده کپی کنید تمامی تنظیمات و... انجام شده هست (یعنی هلو برو تو گلو) و فقط شما باید تیک sql رو بزنید و در نهایت مسیر فایل exe رو بهش بدید.

فایل ضمیمه : ضمیمه 135381

----------


## username5587

دوست عزیز سلام با تشکر از پست بسیار مفیدی که گذاشتی
امکان داره همین کار را با نرم افزار Advanced Installer 12 برای نصب    sql server 2008 Express  انجام بدین؟

----------


## htmbarnamenevisl

دوست عزیز میشه توضیح بدید برای سایر برنامه ها چور میشه این کارو کرد ؟ یعنی چطور میشه به صورت silent سایر برنامه های بخش redistributable را نصب کرد ؟
من یک برنامه به لیست prerequests اضافه کردم . و میخوام به صورت سایلنت نصبش کنم 
چکار کنم ؟

----------


## takset

سلام 
میشه بگید این فایل ضمیمه که گذاشتی برای sql server 2014 رو چطوری باید پیدا کنم؟  :متفکر: 
بنده الان تو نصب سایلنت sql server 2014 چندین روزه که گرفتار شدم.

----------


## hodhodlale

باسلام خدمت دوست عزیز 
اگه لطف کنین آموزش نصب سایلنت sql express 2012 و اتچ دیتا بیس روی اونو با Advanced installer برامون بزارین .سپاس گزارم
من تویه نصب اس کیو ال مشکلی ندارم موقعی که میخوام دیتا بیس اتچ بشه ODBC connection :timeout exceededمیده اگه بتونین بهم کمک کنین خیلی ممنون میشم واقعا تواین مرحله موندم...
یه دنیا تشکر

----------


## SayeyeZohor

> باسلام خدمت دوست عزیز 
> اگه لطف کنین آموزش نصب سایلنت sql express 2012 و اتچ دیتا بیس روی اونو با Advanced installer برامون بزارین .سپاس گزارم
> من تویه نصب اس کیو ال مشکلی ندارم موقعی که میخوام دیتا بیس اتچ بشه ODBC connection :timeout exceededمیده اگه بتونین بهم کمک کنین خیلی ممنون میشم واقعا تواین مرحله موندم...
> یه دنیا تشکر


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread....84%D9%86%D8%AA

----------


## unique2017

بسیار عالییی و مفید است

----------


## znbz1371

سلام
میشه همین مراحلی که بالا گفتین رو واسه SQL EXPRESS 2012 هم انجام داد؟ اگه نمیشه لطف میکنید اگه 2012 ذوهم آموزش بدید

چهارتا فایل ضمیمه که فرموندین پیدا نمیکنم . فقط دوتاشو دیدم
ممنون

----------


## hamed1308

با سلام و ادب 
خیلی ممنون از آموزشی که گذاشتین بسیار عالی و مفید بود

----------

